# Stocking Dealers?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife and I bought our current kayaks (OK Prowler 13's) back in 2010. I'm figuring that it might be about time to upgrade. There are a couple of kayak shop local to me here in central AL. But they are geared towards recreational/river yaks. So, I'm figuring that a roadtrip may be in order to check out possible candidates for new ones. Are they any shops down that way that stock a decent selection of fishing oriented yaks? Other than Hobies. LOL Those arent in the budget. Just being realistic. :whistling:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What exactly are you looking for and what budget are you looking to spend?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> What exactly are you looking for and what budget are you looking to spend?


That's just it. I dont know. When we bought the Prowlers, they were one of the very few fishing oriented yaks out there. A LOT has changed since then. That is why I want to find a shop/shops that stock several different makes/models.

Budget? Dont know. That depends on how much we like them. I looked at a Hobie at the ramp one day a couple of years ago and it was nice, but I didn't think it was $4000 nice. I actually liked our prowlers better. No offence to Hobie owners. It just wasn't my thing. But If I had to specify a target. Maybe $1000-$1500 each. Maybe more if I find something that I just HAVE to have. It happens. LOL


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you looking for pedal or paddle?


----------



## stoner51 (Jun 20, 2015)

I just got a Hobie compass. I had a cuda 12. I like the compass for a couple reasons. Price and its lightweight. 
I have bought a kayak and some other stuff from Mike at Terrapin outdoor center in Piedmont. 
I also bought a cruise 10 from lonnie at coosa outdoor center.
I had a hard time finding a kayak dealer close to us that had what I wanted. 
I wanted a pedal kayak. Looked at Jackson and wilderness. In the end the Hobie mirage drive seemed like the more reliable of all them. I purchased mine from Sunjammers in PC. He was the only one that offered the 180 drive. 
If you want to meet somewhere I can let you try it out. Let me know.

The downside of the compass is it is not as rigged for fishing as some of the other true fishing kayaks.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Are you looking for pedal or paddle?


Paddle. I dont have much interest in peddling. A lot of the areas that I go would knock the fins off of a peddle yak. But I do want a yak that is able to go out front in the salty water. I do use it for that occasionally. :yes:



stoner51 said:


> I just got a Hobie compass. I had a cuda 12. I like the compass for a couple reasons. Price and its lightweight.
> I have bought a kayak and some other stuff from Mike at Terrapin outdoor center in Piedmont.
> I also bought a cruise 10 from lonnie at coosa outdoor center.
> I had a hard time finding a kayak dealer close to us that had what I wanted.
> ...


I bought my first one (an Old Town Loon) from Bass Pro. Then I bought an Ocean Kayaks Venus for my wife. It was awful! It was an 11ft yak with a 175lb capacity. Anything near capacity and it was VERY tippy. LOL So we quickly upgraded to the Prowler 13's from Coosa River Adventures. We've been running them for 8 or 9 years and think that there are probably better options available for us these days.

I might take you up on the offer to check your's out. I saw a guy last week on the Coosa with a Jackson. It was ok, but it didn't scream to me that I needed it. But it did plant the bug that I might want something newer. I liked some of the things that it had to offer. It may have just been the colors that I didn't like. LOL

EDIT: I just looked at pics of a Cuda 12 and like it. I dont know the model of the Jackson that I looked at last weekend, but it was a bit larger and bulkier looking than the Cuda.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Paddle. I dont have much interest in peddling. A lot of the areas that I go would knock the fins off of a peddle yak. But I do want a yak that is able to go out front in the salty water. I do use it for that occasionally. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seriously take a look at the Old Town Predator 13. It is wide and stable and a fishing machine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

People like new stuff, but I would consider a used yak too. For that price you can get a used one that is pretty top of the line and probably get lots of extras with it.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Seriously take a look at the Old Town Predator 13. It is wide and stable and a fishing machine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Know of anyone that stocks them? And preferably other brands/models as well. Hard to justify a road trip to look at one yak. Ya know?



Salt Lines said:


> People like new stuff, but I would consider a used yak too. For that price you can get a used one that is pretty top of the line and probably get lots of extras with it.


I'm not very interested in used yaks for a few reasons. 

First off, I am very OCD about how mine are taken care of. I've never seen a fishing yak out in the field that I didn't think had the hell beat of it. I like mine looking new. Even 8 years down the road.

Second, I am wanting a pair. I'm unlikely to find a pair that are the same or even similar.

Third, not many fishing kayaks in my area for sale. New or used. I'm not willing to make a road trip to see someone else's single beat to hell kayak. See reasons one and two. LOL.

Now if a nicely kept pair pops up for sale, I would consider them. But, I think that is very unlikely. But I am hoping!


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

I have had good results with Pensacola kayak and sail. They normally have a good selection in the showroom. I have native pedal drives but they have a lot of paddle drive last time I was there. I think they do old town and Jackson also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

if you are going to do a road trip , check out Everything Kayaks in Gulfport ( right off I10 next to the Outlet mall @ Hwy . 49 ). They handle multiple lines plus have an indoor testing pool where you can actually test out any kayaks you want to try!


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

I'm not very interested in used yaks for a few reasons. 

First off, I am very OCD about how mine are taken care of. I've never seen a fishing yak out in the field that I didn't think had the hell beat of it. I like mine looking new. Even 8 years down the road.

Second, I am wanting a pair. I'm unlikely to find a pair that are the same or even similar.

Third, not many fishing kayaks in my area for sale. New or used. I'm not willing to make a road trip to see someone else's single beat to hell kayak. See reasons one and two. LOL.

Now if a nicely kept pair pops up for sale, I would consider them. But, I think that is very unlikely. But I am hoping![/QUOTE]

A used kayak that isnt scratched up is a kayak that didnt get used at all, or at least damn sure never went saltwater fishing down in this area. 
Somewhere between Panama City and Pensacola you would be able to find whatever you want new...sunjammers, half hitch, liquid surf and sail, Broxson Outdoors, Pensacola kayak and sale, west marine, bass pro...lots of places to browse within 70 or so miles.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

yz250fridin said:


> I have had good results with Pensacola kayak and sail. They normally have a good selection in the showroom. I think they do old town and Jackson also.


Cool. I'll try to check them out. Thanks



lsucole said:


> if you are going to do a road trip , check out Everything Kayaks in Gulfport ( right off I10 next to the Outlet mall @ Hwy . 49 ). They handle multiple lines plus have an indoor testing pool where you can actually test out any kayaks you want to try!


I'll definitely check them out. My wife is from GP and we visit often. As a matter of fact her sister (where we stay) is right off 49 where it meets I-10. Never knew the kayak place was there. hmmmm. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Shark Sugar said:


> A used kayak that isnt scratched up is a kayak that didnt get used at all, or at least damn sure never went saltwater fishing down in this area.


We've used ours a good bit in saltwater from Back Bay in Biloxi/Gulfport to Cape San Blas. As well as most of their use in the Coosa River with class II and III rapids. But if you looked at them, you would never know that they had been through 8 years of it. Do they have a few scratches? Sure. But they are not all beat to hell like most used boats that I have seen. I'm open to used yaks. But I just think it unlikely that I will find some that I willing to spend that much money for.




Shark Sugar said:


> Somewhere between Panama City and Pensacola you would be able to find whatever you want new...sunjammers, half hitch, liquid surf and sail, Broxson Outdoors, Pensacola kayak and sale, west marine, bass pro...lots of places to browse within 70 or so miles.


Good info. Names of shops is what I was looking for. Just a search of "kayak" and what ever city, does not show many results. Even searching here locally brings up zero results showing the largest kayak shopp in the area. LOL


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I just wanted to add, that at this point I am looking for stocking dealers so that I can look at the widest range of boats as possible. Once I narrow it down to a few that I like. I will entertain buying a used one. Right now, this is just in the "what's out there" phase.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

This makes me want to buy your used kayaks, since they have been well kept


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Salt Lines said:


> This makes me want to buy your used kayaks, since they have been well kept



I'll keep you in mind if you are serious. I dont know that I am going to sell them though. We are always trying to get people to go kayaking to introduce them to the sport. It would be nice if we had a spare boat or two to let them use.

Also, I might convert one of them to trolling motor powered. Just for S&G's. Since I have everything except the poly tubing for the cable steering on hand. It will cost me next to nothing to do... Why not? LOL


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Half Hitch has a great selection also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Half Hitch has a great selection also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? Which one. I dont remember seeing any the last time I was in HH in St Joe. I could be wrong though. I was focused on looking for mylar mackerel skirts. LOL


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Really? Which one. I dont remember seeing any the last time I was in HH in St Joe. I could be wrong though. I was focused on looking for mylar mackerel skirts. LOL




I know Panama City, Destin , and Navarre for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> I know Panama City, Destin , and Navarre for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I drove over to our "local" (next town over) kayak dealers today to look at a few.
At dealer #1, we looked at a LOT of stuff. Of the couple that I had in mind that I wanted to see, I liked one of them. One of then is still in the running, and the other dropped back in the running. I also found another model that had not been on my radar that is now a consideration. And one that I passed off as way too bulky was the one that my wife LOVED! 

We saw:
--Wilderness Radar 135-- this is the one that was everything that I had hoped for. It is now at the top of the list. But there's lots of looking (and paddling) left to do.
--Wilderness ATAK 14-- I had not even considered this one because I had been looking at the Radar. I liked it alot and will have to do some research. Currently # 2 on my list.
Old Town Predator-- This one surprised me a little. It was one that I wanted to look at as a side note. It turns out that I liked it and it is now #3 on the list.
--Perception Pescador 13 -- not what I had hoped. Nice, but just not interested.
--Jackson Cuda and Coosa -- Not at all what I had hoped, especially for the price. And they had FOUR in for warranty issues with cracked hulls. Looks like Jackson was covering it with new hulls for all four. But dang!
--Several Natives -- Slayer, Ultimate, and Manta Ray. Wasn't really interested before, and still not. Nice, but not what I want.
--Several NuCanoes -- Same opinion as the Natives.
--Native Titan -- We saw the 10.5, 12, and 13. My wife LOVED these, especially the 12. I never even talked to her about them in my research because I thought she would not like the huge width. She is still going on and on about how she would have room to move around, and room for the dog, and on, and on... I think she is sold. LOL And as much as she balked at the price of the propel drive, I think she wants it too. What have I created? LOL

Dealer #2 had: Not much...
They had 2 Jacksons. I dont know what model they were as it was not written on hull. Girl helping me didn't know either. Not good. They had about 6 or 8 other recreational yaks in stock and about 10 of the little stubby whitewater boats. But she did say that If I found anything on the internet that I liked, they could likely order it for me... :-/ LOL

So, at this point it is looking like a Wilderness Radar 135 or a Wilderness ATAK 14 for me and Native Titan 12 with Propel drive for the wife. But the main ones that I want to see are the Feel Free Lure 13.5 and the Big Fish 120. Oh and a Feel Free Dorado when it come out. But that sucker is $3000. A bit out of my range. But I still want to see it! LOL


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> So, at this point it is looking like a Wilderness Radar 135 or a Wilderness ATAK 14 for me and Native Titan 12 with Propel drive for the wife. But the main ones that I want to see are the Feel Free Lure 13.5 and the Big Fish 120. Oh and a Feel Free Dorado when it come out. But that sucker is $3000. A bit out of my range. But I still want to see it! LOL


If she gets the pedal drive and you don't she will leave you in the dust and have a much farther range that she can fish. You are more than welcome to come and try my Predator PDL if you would like.


----------



## stoner51 (Jun 20, 2015)

lobsterman said:


> If she gets the pedal drive and you don't she will leave you in the dust and have a much farther range that she can fish. You are more than welcome to come and try my Predator PDL if you would like.




I agree with this statement. I have had paddle kayaks for the last 5 years. I have fished from them and done the local creeks. 
After purchasing the hobie compass and fishing with it a couple times. I should have gotten a pedal kayak years ago. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

You would think. And I hope you are both correct. Currently, we put in and she paddles somewhere within a few hundred yards and drops anchor. She will fish right there for 2, 3, or even 4 hours. Till her legs go to sleep and then she paddles to shore to walk around a little and then repeat. I on the other hand will paddle out of sight in several directions in my wanderings. I would love for her to have a pedal drive so that she might venture with me. To her credit, she does have a nasty injury in her right elbow. The upper half of one of her fore-arm bones is completely gone. Not great for paddling. LOL

In an ideal world where I won the lottery, I would love to go and plunk down 5 to 7 grand on a pair of pedal yaks. But we are more in the $1000-$1500 each range. If I had to get a cheaper boat or none at all to get her a pedal drive, I would. Nothing wrong with the yak I have now. LOL 

A main consideration on yaks that I am looking at is the ability to add a pedal drive later. Not a deal killer if it doesn't have the ability, but I sure like the option. THe only problem is the pedal drive usually goes through the same hole as the sonar pod. Which is another option that I really like. I HATE the wires running on the outside of my yak. I'm incredibly OCD about it. Which is funny, because I'm not really an OCD kind of guy. Except about my boat/kayak riggings.


----------



## tfd1224 (Jun 20, 2018)

Have you looked at a bonafide ss127? I don’t know a whole lot about them because my last purchase was a Hobie Pro Angler and i knew what i wanted but the bonafides look really nice, stable, well thought out, and are also in your price range. I’m not sure about how they would do offshore but I’m sure you could do some research on YouTube and find out. I saw some at broxton sp* outdoors in navarre a couple months ago.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. My next look will probably to Broxton. They carry the 3 Waters Big Fish 120 and the FeelFree Lure 135. Those are the main two that REALLY interest me along with the Wilderness Radar and ATAK. I'll be sure to take a look at the Bonifide too. I've seen it on the web, but havent investigated it much. Thanks for the tip.

I called and talked to Broxton a week or so ago. They didn't seen real interested in talking to me. Kinda put me off considering that I am looking to spend $2000-$4000. I'm hoping that I just caught the guy on an off day. He was supposed to email me some info and I never got that either...


----------



## tfd1224 (Jun 20, 2018)

I believe if i we’re gonna buy a paddle yak it would be a bonafide with the limited research I’ve done on them. That being said, while y’all are down that way, go to a hobie dealer and look at a compass. I have heard nothing but good things about them. I know you are kind of scared you will knock the drive off a pedal yak but on the hobie drive if you put one foot all the way forward, the fins suck up flat to the bottom of your kayak and with very small flutters of the pedals like that you can actually propel yourself in 4 or 5 inches of water or maybe less.


----------



## tfd1224 (Jun 20, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lD6OQhCeXqs


----------



## tfd1224 (Jun 20, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SrxrEdc38v8


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I reviewed this over and over before I sent it, because it sounds insulting. And I really dont want it to sound that way at all. So please dont take it that way. 

I've seen the Hobie kayaks before. I just dont care for them. If they were priced similarly with other brands, they would still be low on the list. But they are much higher. Dont get me wrong, they are nice! Just not my thing. And it is doubtful that I will be going pedal drive of any sort. Just too expensive. But IF (and that's a big if) I did, I would prefer a propeller for the instant reverse. The price vs. like vs. dislike of mirage drive just dont add up for me.

That being said, I do REALLY like looking at the Pro Angler 14's. Those things are awesome! But I still dont want one. Just too bulky for my needs. Keep in mind that I already have a 16ft Spider Peenoe in addition to my kayaks. It is like a much nicer Gheenoe. Imagine the Hobie of Gheenoes. So I dont really need something as big as a Pro Angler 14. But they sure are pretty!

As for knocking the fins off. This is where I do 90% of my fishing. Not my video, but it gives you a good idea. The on thing that it does not show well is the number of very shallow "rapids" that you bump and drag the bottom of the kayak on. I pretty much try to avoid those, but sometimes you do hit them.


----------



## tfd1224 (Jun 20, 2018)

Ten four. I didn’t know if you had done any research on them.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

tfd1224 said:


> Ten four. I didn’t know if you had done any research on them.



NOT liking you very much right now. LOL

Just for giggles, I looked at videos of the 2019 Outback. I LOVE IT!!! They fixed everything that made it ho-hum to me. I cant think of anything that I would change except that I would prefer to get it with an optional mirage drive later. And I would prefer the mirage drive to be a prop. But the problem is that it is 2 to 3 times the budget. LOL So it ain't gonna happen. But I do like it. A LOT!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Looking at those rocks, take a look at the Native Ultimate Fx -- it is basically a canoe/kayak hybrid and you can store your gear IN it while you sit On it!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lsucole said:


> Looking at those rocks, take a look at the Native Ultimate Fx -- it is basically a canoe/kayak hybrid and you can store your gear IN it while you sit On it!


I looked at the Native boats. I didn't like them at all. My wife loved the Native Titan 12. I think mainly because of the huge rear area so that she can bring the dog. LOL And she like the pedal drive.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Well, I drove over to our "local" (next town over) kayak dealers today to look at a few.
> At dealer #1, we looked at a LOT of stuff. Of the couple that I had in mind that I wanted to see, I liked one of them. One of then is still in the running, and the other dropped back in the running. I also found another model that had not been on my radar that is now a consideration. And one that I passed off as way too bulky was the one that my wife LOVED!
> 
> We saw:
> ...


https://www.austinkayak.com/products/22199/Old-Town-Predator-13-Kayak.html


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> https://www.austinkayak.com/products/22199/Old-Town-Predator-13-Kayak.html


I've looked at the Predator here locally. See my post on page three about all that I have looked at. It is currently #3 on my "like list" behind the two Wilderness kayaks. I like the Wilderness kayaks a good bit better than the Predator, but they are a good bit more expensive as well. This "like list" is pending looking at the two top picks that I have yet to see. Those are the Feel Free Lure 13.5 and the 3 Waters Big Fish 120. The Big Fish 120 has all of the features that I want and is the cheapest on the list. But I am afraid that it is cheaply constructed as well. It is Feel Free's cheaper line of kayaks.

The local kayak shop beat Austin Kayak's price on the Predator a little and there's no shipping.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

Try Yellowhammer Fishing Kayaks in Mobile 251-533-1830


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I went to a large Kayak Demo Day put on by several of the Alabama Kayaking clubs in Decatur today. I have a great time, met some new people, bought some cheap tackle, and got to try two of the three boats that were on my "to look at" list.

1st, I looked at the Bonifide SS127. I liked it a LOT. The fit and fish were excellent, It was well thought out. The seat was SUPER comfortable, the storage was where I wanted it. This thing was NICE! Then I paddled it. Keep in mind that I paddle an extremely fast kayak, but this thing was SLOW! And walked side to side badly with every stroke. Also, with the seat in the upper position, it was pretty tippy in it's initial stability. Secondary took care of you, but not before making you flinch. It's off the list.

2nd was the FeelFree Lure 135. This boat was at the top of my wanna see list. Now it's at the top of my wanna buy list! The fit and fish were really nice. While not as comfortable as the Bonified seat, the FeelFree seat was much more adjustable. And it could be dropped all the way to the floor. This is nice for me because I am used to paddling from a really low sitting yak. The storage was really nice. And it paddled really well. Not quite as fast as my yak. But it has SO much more room. And it tracks well. It also stops and turns better than mine. I think we have a winner. The seller of this boat also carries the third yak on my list and talked to me about it. From our conversation, I dont think I am as interested as I was. I think the Lure 135 is my boat.

I still want to look at a 2019 Hobie Outback. But at double the price of the Lure. I dont think it will be in the running.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

If you get the opportunity try a Nucanoe Pursuit. Super stable and pretty fast for its size


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

azevedo16 said:


> If you get the opportunity try a Nucanoe Pursuit. Super stable and pretty fast for its size


I looked at the NuCanoes a few weeks back. I didn't care for them much. No particular reason. They just didn't make me want one. They were nicely made though.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

I feel after 2 months of posts and opinions it's on you now man...good luck with the buy, let us know what you decide on


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Shark Sugar said:


> I feel after 2 months of posts and opinions it's on you now man...good luck with the buy, let us know what you decide on


It was always on me. LOL

I was only updating everyone in case it helped anyone else in the future. And to keep this rather dead section posting a little... :whistling:


----------

